# Cutting design in a turned bowl



## Patrude (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Folks, I hope this is in the right place. I've got a request for several "yarn bowls " knitters put a ball of yarn in the bowl and pass the yarn through a "J" or similar cut in the bowl. I've done two so far and wasn't sure what to do with doing the cut out. I opted for my coping saw but doing it like that is tedious and I had a ton of sanding after the cut. I'm thinking about going to my jigsaw with as fine a blade as I can find. Does anyone have a suggestion for the most practical way of getting this done? This is red oak crotch with a bit of spalt?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 3, 2015)

I'll bet this is a big hit! Looks very nice, and very practical. Chuck


----------



## DKMD (Jul 3, 2015)

I've only done one yarn bowl, but I drilled a bunch of holes through the bowl then connected the dots with a dremel.


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 3, 2015)

my suggestion would be to use either a scroll saw, a dremel, or any kind of power carver you might have on hand. If I do any kind of cutting like that on a bowl, I use my dremel.
Have seen quite a few of these yarn bowls on the wood groups @ Facebook, most have used a dremel, both to cut out and then also to sand/shape with.
I would presume a jigsaw would work just as well with the right blade on it, for me personally, it'd be a little too "clumsy" for the type of work.
nice work on the bowl


----------



## ghost1066 (Jul 9, 2015)

I just finished a yarn bowl and a carved bowl and did the main cutting with my coping saw. After that I used rasps and files to get the to the point I could sand which I did most of with my Dremel and the sanding drum. If you want to see how they turned out both are in the finished turning section. If i had better bits for my Dremel I might have done some of the carving with them.


----------

